# Dunedin Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap Meet



## TheFizzer (Dec 5, 2022)

It's Back!!! Rat Riders Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap Meet. This is a fun family event to show off your cool bicycle & maybe even buy, sell or trade some bikes or parts. We'll have door prizes, bicycle give away & awards for the 10 coolest bicycles. Awards & raffles at 1 p.m. The VFW will have breakfast available for purchase also their bar will be open. See flyer for details.
See less


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 20, 2022)

Jerald Sulky Company donated this really cool 26” whitewall slick bicycle tire that will be given away at our show and swap in April.   Give them a call, they also have black wall slicks.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 21, 2022)

CBurke is donating some hats and shirts to give away also.  Check out his custom bike frames.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 21, 2022)

Is this yhe first year? Any idea on the turnout? It's over 4 hrs for me.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 21, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Is this yhe first year? Any idea on the turnout? It's over 4 hrs for me.



This will be our 4th year doing the show and swap.  Haven’t done it since 2020.  Usually get about 20 to 25 venders and about 50 show bikes.  Dunedin is a great little town right on the water with lots to do.  It’s a great weekend getaway.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

TheFizzer said:


> This will be our 4th year doing the show and swap.  Haven’t done it since 2020.  Usually get about 20 to 25 venders and about 50 show bikes.  Dunedin is a great little town right on the water with lots to do.  It’s a great weekend getaway.



Is it still no trailers?


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is it still no trailers?



We can have trailers here.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 21, 2022)

Another sponsor.  Thompson Classic Bicycle Components is donating some really cool grips to give away.


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 22, 2022)

More cool things to give away


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 24, 2022)

If you've never been to Dunedin Florida it's an awesome little town right on the water. Great for the entire family. Dunedin has lots of shops, restaurants, bars & breweries all within walking distance of the bicycle show. Is also right on the bike path. Makes a great weekend trip.


----------

